# fish on bed??



## the_agent (Mar 28, 2013)

has anyone seen any fish on bed in blackwater im ready for some sight fishing


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Not, sure, but this is the time. Especially April. All I can say is to get out there. It is definitely a ton of fun. O*D*W


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

the_agent said:


> has anyone seen any fish on bed in blackwater im ready for some sight fishing



Had the day off yesterday, headed to BW, saw some cruising around some beds, but would not bite. Only caught a few, none were near beds though.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Went to Hurrican Lake yesterday. Saw some small bass on beds but not bream yet.

Greg


----------



## the_agent (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks for the reports


----------

